# 5 Ecig Attachments We May See Soon



## Tornalca (3/3/14)

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/5-future-e-cig-attachments-we-may-see/

I am not to sure about number 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Tornalca said:


> http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/5-future-e-cig-attachments-we-may-see/
> 
> I am not to sure about number 2



I for sure don't have any use for no. 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/14)

I wouldn't mind that torch attachment. I think I may just purchase one. Nice for emergencies

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> I wouldn't mind that torch attachment. I think I may just purchase one. Nice for emergencies
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Funny thing is mods as we know it are purported to have come from guys modding torches. We even use the same batteries. Full circle?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (3/3/14)

hahaha I will rather keep quiet

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## drew (3/3/14)

USB attachment been done by Sigelei and the Zmax V5


----------



## Hein510 (4/3/14)

Hahahahaha! The pic with nr2! Coming soon! Really? Hahahahaha!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------

